# Tablet PC zum Zeichnen



## Sneer (27. November 2012)

Ich suche ein Tablet-Pc ausschließlich zum Skizzieren und Zeichnen.
Sollte ich nichts passendes finden wird es wohl ein Galaxy Note 10.1, HTC Flyer oder MS Surface.
Jedoch finde ich die Preise viel zu hoch für ein digitales Skizzenbuch, da ich alle anderen Funktionen nicht nutzen würde.
Das Boogie Board wäre vollkommen ausreichend, leider ist die Auflösung zu niedrig und man kann die Daten nicht Speichern / am Pc weiterverarbeiten.
Vielleicht gibt es noch eine ähnliche, qualitativ etwas bessere Lösung?


----------



## smileyml (27. November 2012)

Vielleicht gehst du den etwas anderen Weg und nimmst einen digitalen Stift zum Skizzieren?!

Alternativ sonst eben vielleicht die teure Boogie Board Variante?! Aber inwieweit man die Daten da runter bekommt, müsste man mal checken: http://www.amazon.de/Boogie-Board-W...Z5XW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1354050934&sr=8-3

Es sieht jedenfalls stark nach dem Noteslate aus, was es ja scheinbar nie geben wird.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Sneer (28. November 2012)

Habs recht weit unten in der Amazonbeschreibung gefunden:
Das Boogie Board RipTM ist ein digitaler LCD-Notizblock, auf dem es sich fast wie auf echtem Papier schreiben lässt. Zudem können die aufgezeichneten Notizen und Bilder als Dateien gespeichert werden. Die Dateien können dann zur Bearbeitung, Organisierung, Archivierung und/oder Weitergabe auf einen Computer übertragen werden!



smileyml hat gesagt.:


> Vielleicht gehst du den etwas anderen Weg und nimmst einen digitalen Stift zum Skizzieren?!


Meinst Du sowas wie den Pogo-Stift?
Ich würde mich vielleicht daran gewöhnen, wenn es ein gutes Angebot gibt. Der Digitizer ist halt von der Präzision noch etwas interessanter.


----------



## smileyml (28. November 2012)

Nein, der Pogo-Stift verlangt ja auch wieder ein Tablett.
Ich dachte eher an so etwas wie den Inkling von Wacom: http://www.amazon.de/Wacom-MDP-123-...sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1354090544&sr=8-1-spell

Aber auch da müsste man erstmal testen.

Grüße Marco


----------

